# قصص ( حمير ) في العصر الحديث !



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

1823 (GMT+04:00) - 19/09/08
*مصر: الشرطة تسجن "حماراً" تعدى على مزرعة حكومية*​ 







الحمار دائماً حمال آسية
----------------------------------​ 






*القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- في واحدة من أكثر الوقائع غرابة التي يشهدها المجتمع المصري، أمر ضابط شرطة بالقبض على "حمار"، وإيداعه السجن، بعد اتهامه بتناول بعض أعواد "الذرة" من إحدى المزارع التابعة للحكومة، في محافظة الغربية، شمالي القاهرة.*
ووفقاً لتفاصيل الواقعة، كما أوردتها وسائل الإعلام الرسمية في مصر، فقد قرر رئيس نقطة شرطة "الجميزة"، القريبة من مدينة طنطا، العاصمة الإقليمية لمحافظة الغربية، حبس "الحمار" لمدة 24 ساعة، بالإضافة إلى تغريم صاحبه 50 جنيهاً.
وجاء في خبر مقتضب بصحيفة "الأهرام" في عددها الخميس، أن قرار الضابط جاء نظراً لقيام "الأخير" بسرقة بعض أعواد الذرة الخضراء، من مزرعة مركز البحوث الزراعية، وهو مركز يتبع لوزارة الزراعة واستصلاح الأراضي.
وذكرت الصحيفة أن مدير مركز البحوث الزراعية، محمود المصليحي، تقدم ببلاغ إلى رئيس النقطة، اتهم فيها أحد المواطنين بـ"سرقة محصول الذرة من المزرعة بمساعدة حماره‏"، فما كان من الضابط المسؤول إلا أن أمر بإعداد كمين حيث تم ألقاء القبض على المتهم وحماره.
وكانت نفس القرية قد شهدت أزمة بين الأهالي ومركز البحوث الزراعية أواخر أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول الماضي، بعد أن اتهم سكانها المركز بإشعال النيران في كميات كبيرة من "قش الأرز"، مما تسبب في تلوث سماء المنطقة، كما شكا بعض الأهالي من إصابتهم بأمراض "خطيرة" نتيجة التلوث.
ونقلت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" عن أحد المهندسين الزراعيين في المنطقة قوله آنذاك: "علي الرغم من أن وزارة الزراعة ترشد الفلاحين دائماً إلي التوقف عن حرق قش الأرز، فإنها وقعت في الخطأ نفسه."
وفيما طالب سكان القرية وعدد من المنظمات غير الحكومية بـ"التحقيق" مع المسؤولين بمحطة البحوث الزراعية، فقد ذكر مسؤول وزارة البيئة في الغربية أنه تم توقيع غرامات مالية على "المزارعين المخالفين"، من الأهالي، بواقع ألف جنيه لكل منهم.
وكانت المكسيك قد شهدت واقعة اعتقال مماثلة في مايو/ أيار الماضي، بعد أن قامت الشرطة باحتجاز حمار في سجن محلي، بعد إدانته بـ"ركل" رجلين في مزرعة في ولاية "تشياباس" في جنوب البلاد.


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

سجن "حمار" مكسيكي لاعتدائه على رجلين
1500 (GMT+04:00) - 19/06/08






حتى الحمير يسجنون في المكسيك
-----------------------------​*توكستلا غوتيريز، المكسيك (CNN)-- ينفذ حمار مكسيكي حكماً بالسجن في إحدى زنزانات جنوب المكسيك، بعد أن وجد مذنباً بالهجوم والاعتداء على رجلين.*
وقالت الشرطة المكسيكية إن الحمار احتجز في سجن محلي، نزلاؤه عادة هم من السكارى الذين يتسببون باضطرابات، بعد أن قام "الحمار" بركل رجلين في مزرعة في ولاية "تشياباس" في جنوب البلاد.
وقال الشرطي سينار غوميز إن الحمار سيبقى قيد الاعتقال إلى أن يتكفل مالكه بمصاريف علاج الرجلين.
وقال الشرطي "إذا قام أي ما بجريمة هنا.. يتم سجنه.. بغض النظر من هو.."
من جهته أبلغ ماورور غوتيريز مالك الحمار وكالة أسوشيتد برس أنه سيسعى إلى اتفاق ودي لدفع فواتير الرجلين المقدرة عند 420 دولاراً.
وقالت الضحيتان إن الحمار عض جينارو فازكيز (63 عاما) في صدره الأحد ومن ثم ركل أندريس هيرنانديز (52 عاماً) عندما سارع إلى نجدة الأول ما تسبب بكسر كاحل قدمه.
من جهتها قالت الشرطة إن محاولة تهدئة الحمار الثائر تطلبت تدخل ستة رجال.
يُذكر أن شرطة هذه البلدة كانت قد اتخذت إجراءات مماثلة في السابق في حق حيوانات، منها ثور بدد محاصيل الذرة ودمر أكشاش خشبية لبيع المحاصيل في مارس/آذار الماضي.
وفي عام 2006، سُجن كلب لفترة 12 يوماً بعد أن عض أحد الأشخاص، فيما غُرم مالكه 18 دولاراً.


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

حمار بتونس ينتشي للراي ويحبّ نانسي عجرم
1401 (GMT+04:00) - 29/04/05






الحمار، وفقا لصاحبه، ينتشي لموسيقى الفنان الجزائري الشاب خالد
---------------------------------------------​*تونس (CNN)-- قالت صحيفة تونسية إنّ رجلا تونسيا اكتشف عادات غريبة لدى حماره الذي لا ينام إلاّ على السرير، ويقضّي أوقات فراغه في تدخين النرجيلة على أنغام موسيقى الراي الجزائرية، وأغاني المطربة اللبنانية نانسي عجرم.*
ونشرت صحيفة الشروق التونسية تحقيقاً مصوراً مع الحمار وصاحبه، اللذين يعيشان في مدينة قصر هلال، شرق تونس.
ونسبت الصحيفة لصاحب الحمار قوله، إنّه اكتشف أن حماره "يهيج طربا" ما أن ينبعث صوت نانسي عجرم أو الفنان الجزائري العالمي الشاب خالد عبر المذياع.
وأضاف أنّه كان يعتقد بادئ الأمر أنّ حماره أصيب بالجنون قبل أن تتكرّر العملية أمامه، الأمر الذي جعله مقتنعا بأنّ حماره يحب موسيقي الراي، لأنّه (الحمار) يعود إلى طبع الحمير "رصينا وهادئا، لذلك، ما أن تنتهي وصلات الموسيقى."
وأوضح "نزولا عند هواية حماري أصبحت أتعمد إثارته حبا وعطفا عليه، وإرواء لفضوله بإسماعه نغمات نانسي عجرم والشاب خالد، وغيرها من النغمات الموسيقية التي يطرب لها."
وحتى تكتمل فصول غرابة الحمار، أكّد الرجل أنّ "حماره الفنان" ينام على سرير داخل الإسطبل" وأنّه يقضي بعض فترات الراحة في تدخين النرجيلة.
ووفقا للمتحدث فإنّ الحمار يحبّ أن يتدثّر "بغطاء وثير، وإلاّ كان الشهيق والنهيق ووقع الحوافر على الجدران."


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لمزيد من الأخبار الطريفة عن الحيوانات ( أخبار حقيقية ) :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24674​


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*



			القاهرة، مصر (CNN)-- في واحدة من أكثر الوقائع غرابة التي يشهدها المجتمع المصري، أمر ضابط شرطة بالقبض على "حمار"، وإيداعه السجن، بعد اتهامه بتناول بعض أعواد "الذرة" من إحدى المزارع التابعة للحكومة، في محافظة الغربية، شمالي القاهرة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههه
حكومة لذيذة يعلم ربنا
يعنى الحمار بقى رد سجون ودمروا  مستقبله 




			بعد أن اتهم سكانها المركز بإشعال النيران في كميات كبيرة من "قش الأرز"، مما تسبب في تلوث سماء المنطقة، كما شكا بعض الأهالي من إصابتهم بأمراض "خطيرة" نتيجة التلوث.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ماهه حلال عليهم حرام علينا
احنا الى بنفهم فيه نقف لبعض على الوحدة بس يعنى الحكومة تبهدل الدنيا الشعب يزعل والعكس وكل واحد بيعمل الى فى دماغه بالاخر 
حاجة تجيب الضغط 





			وقالت الضحيتان إن الحمار عض جينارو فازكيز (63 عاما) في صدره الأحد ومن ثم ركل أندريس هيرنانديز (52 عاماً) عندما سارع إلى نجدة الأول ما تسبب بكسر كاحل قدمه.
من جهتها قالت الشرطة إن محاولة تهدئة الحمار الثائر تطلبت تدخل ستة رجال.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا يستاهل الى جراله :11azy:




			يُذكر أن شرطة هذه البلدة كانت قد اتخذت إجراءات مماثلة في السابق في حق حيوانات، منها ثور بدد محاصيل الذرة ودمر أكشاش خشبية لبيع المحاصيل في مارس/آذار الماضي.
وفي عام 2006، سُجن كلب لفترة 12 يوماً بعد أن عض أحد الأشخاص، فيما غُرم مالكه 18 دولاراً.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههه
والنبى يا اخويا ناس فاضية




			تونس (CNN)-- قالت صحيفة تونسية إنّ رجلا تونسيا اكتشف عادات غريبة لدى حماره الذي لا ينام إلاّ على السرير، ويقضّي أوقات فراغه في تدخين النرجيلة على أنغام موسيقى الراي الجزائرية، وأغاني المطربة اللبنانية نانسي عجرم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكله متربى على الغالى
دنا مبعملش كدى
لا بس بنام على سرير بردوا :08:

بامانة اخبار تحفة 
ميرسى يا قلم *


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

وحتى تكتمل فصول غرابة الحمار، أكّد الرجل أنّ "حماره الفنان" ينام على سرير داخل الإسطبل" وأنّه يقضي بعض فترات الراحة في تدخين النرجيلة.
ووفقا للمتحدث فإنّ الحمار يحبّ أن يتدثّر "بغطاء وثير، وإلاّ كان الشهيق والنهيق ووقع الحوافر على الجدران."
*اخبار طريفه فعلا ميرسى يا قلم على المواضيع الحلوة دى*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حكومة لذيذة يعلم ربنا*
> *يعنى الحمار بقى رد سجون ودمروا مستقبله *
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
حمير آخر زمن !!!
لما تكوني فاضيه , يا ريت تخشي الرابط ( مداخله - 4 - ) , أكيد الموضوع هايعجبك .
شكرا لمرورك .


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> وحتى تكتمل فصول غرابة الحمار، أكّد الرجل أنّ "حماره الفنان" ينام على سرير داخل الإسطبل" وأنّه يقضي بعض فترات الراحة في تدخين النرجيلة.
> ووفقا للمتحدث فإنّ الحمار يحبّ أن يتدثّر "بغطاء وثير، وإلاّ كان الشهيق والنهيق ووقع الحوافر على الجدران."
> *اخبار طريفه فعلا ميرسى يا قلم على المواضيع الحلوة دى*


شكرا لمرورك .
لو عندك رغبة : في المداخله ( 4 ) رابط فيه قصص طريفه جدا و غريبه عن ( الحيوانات ) .
شكرا لمرورك .


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حمير آخر زمن !!!
> لما تكوني فاضيه , يا ريت تخشي الرابط ( مداخله - 4 - ) , أكيد الموضوع هايعجبك .
> شكرا لمرورك .



*اه منا دخلت ورديت كمان
انا بموت فى اى حاجة فيها مصايب :smile01
شكرا لتنبيهك
جامدين بصراحة *


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه منا دخلت ورديت كمان*
> *انا بموت فى اى حاجة فيها مصايب :smile01*
> *شكرا لتنبيهك*
> *جامدين بصراحة *


مصايب .

شكرا لتشجيعك .


----------



## جيلان (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> مصايب .
> 
> شكرا لتشجيعك .



:smi411:
 :smil12:


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> :smi411:
> :smil12:


:t30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> شكرا لمرورك .
> لو عندك رغبة : في المداخله ( 4 ) رابط فيه قصص طريفه جدا و غريبه عن ( الحيوانات ) .
> شكرا لمرورك .



*انا دخلت وشاركت فيها 
عشان انا بحب البغبغانات اوى وكنت مربيه منهم كتير
ميرسى ليك يا قلم حر​*


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *انا دخلت وشاركت فيها​*
> *عشان انا بحب البغبغانات اوى وكنت مربيه منهم كتير*
> 
> *ميرسى ليك يا قلم حر*​


شكرا جزيلا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## kalimooo (20 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> حمار بتونس ينتشي للراي ويحبّ نانسي عجرم
> 1401 (gmt+04:00) - 29/04/05
> 
> 
> ...




*اخي قلم حر
الموضع كله جميل 
انما الغريب بانه اي الحمار يطرب لسماع
الشاب خالد( ونانسي عجرم)
حمار ذكي ويملك احاسيس مرفهة

عنده ذوق
مشكور قلم حر
سلام المسيح






*​


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *اخي قلم حر*
> 
> *الموضع كله جميل *
> *انما الغريب بانه اي الحمار يطرب لسماع*
> ...


 ههههههههههههههه .
مش رايح أعلق رعلى مضمون الرد , ذكرتني ب ( دريد لحام ) و تخيير الحمار بين ( سطل المي و سطل العرق ) !
بس بيضل هالحمار , من النوع المدلل جدا .

شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههه
انت مش عاجبك زوقه ( الحمار ) ولا ايه فى الاغانى ؟*


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *انت مش عاجبك زوقه ( الحمار ) ولا ايه فى الاغانى ؟*


خبث و مكر !!

بالرغم من أن تعليقي , يقبل أكثر من تفسير .
و لم أحدد به ذوقي في الأغاني ( أو ذوق غيري ) , و لم أدخله بالموضوع .
فتعدد الأذواق هو الطبيعي , ف( نانسي عجرم ) و ( أليسا ) يعشق أغانيهم  الأطفال بشكل كبير ( مثلا ) .
لكن : أنا من هواة الطرب ( حصرا ) و( قلة  قليلة )من الأغاني السريعه أستمع لها .
أما  ( موسيقى الراي ) , و أول أغاني أشتهرت ل ( الشاب خالد ) فلا أظن أن هناك أحد لم يستمع أليها مرارا و تكرار ,و أنا منهم .
 ( بلاش تنفخي بقربة مقطوعة ) .
:t30:


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*


قلم حر قال:



			خبث و مكر !!

بالرغم من أن تعليقي , يقبل أكثر من تفسير .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بقى انا خبيثة ماااااااااشى :11azy:
ده انت الى عبقرى بامانة
ده انا تعليقاتك بفهم ما وراء الكلام منها بمعجزة :smile01




			و لم أحدد به ذوقي في الأغاني ( أو ذوق غيري ) , و لم أدخله بالموضوع .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



لا مش قصدى  
انا بس من تعليقك حسيت مش عاجبك حد يقول على الحمار احاسيسه مرهفة :t30:




			فتعدد الأذواق هو الطبيعي , ف( نانسي عجرم ) و ( أليسا ) يعشق أغانيهم  الأطفال بشكل كبير ( مثلا ) .
لكن : أنا من هواة الطرب ( حصرا ) و( قلة  قليلة )من الأغاني السريعه أستمع لها .
أما  ( موسيقى الراي ) , و أول أغاني أشتهرت ل ( الشاب خالد ) فلا أظن أن هناك أحد لم يستمع أليها مرارا و تكرار ,و أنا منهم .
 ( بلاش تنفخي بقربة مقطوعة ) .
:t30:
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عندك حق وبعدين انا مينفعش انفخ معاك ابدا عشن هطلع خسرانة فى الاخر *


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بقى انا خبيثة ماااااااااشى :11azy:*
> *ده انت الى عبقرى بامانة*
> *ده انا تعليقاتك بفهم ما وراء الكلام منها بمعجزة :smile01*
> 
> ...


في مثل في سوريا بيقول  ( ما معناه ): اٍحنا بنحب نهز الورد , علشان ريحته تفوح  .


----------



## جيلان (21 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> في مثل في سوريا بيقول  ( ما معناه ): اٍحنا بنحب نهز الورد , علشان ريحته تفوح  .



*ورد :smile02
لا ان كان كدا اتكلم براحتك :smil12:*


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ورد :smile02*
> *لا ان كان كدا اتكلم براحتك :smil12:*


 30:


----------



## mero_engel (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*يعيني عليهم الحمير دول مظلمومين في الدنيا *

*وبعدين هما ملمش نفس زينا  ولا ايه *
*يسمعوا للمطربين ويعجبوا بواحد معين مثلا زي الشاب خالد*

*بكره انشاء الله *
*هنلاقي الحمير بستخدموا الكمبيوتر والانترنت*


*ههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا قلم حر علي الموضوع الجميل دا *​


----------



## قلم حر (21 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *يعيني عليهم الحمير دول مظلمومين في الدنيا *​
> 
> *وبعدين هما ملمش نفس زينا ولا ايه *
> *يسمعوا للمطربين ويعجبوا بواحد معين مثلا زي الشاب خالد*​
> ...


هههههههههههههه
 و بيخشو السجن كمان .

شكرا لمرورك .


----------

